

Scribd Launches "Most Interesting Hard Drive Contest" - Win a MacBook Air - trip
http://www.scribd.com/contest

======
mixmax
Absolute marketing genius - they will get tons of interesting content, and
thousands of people linking to it. All for the price of a macbook Air.

~~~
aristus
I disagree. It's a cheap trick. The real aim is to get a bunch of SEO-
optimizing people to link like crazy to scribd.com.

~~~
humanlever
So how is that not marketing genius?

~~~
mjnaus
Playing it a little loose with the term "genius" don't you think?

It sounds more like a desperate trick to bring in irrelevant traffic.

~~~
humanlever
The whole point of the site is to post and share documents, which is what this
contest is encouraging people to do. In terms of SEO, inbound linking is never
irrelevant.

------
dhotson
I really love the concept of this contest.. putting all that random crap on
your hard drive to good use.

I must admit, I’m a compulsive hoarder of files.. I’m often surprised when I’m
browsing through random folders at all the cool stuff I’ve collected over the
years and forgotten about.

It’s like digital archeology. :)

~~~
jasonbentley
You should definitely put those files to use in the contest :-)

------
ComputerGuru
It's brilliant. Everything from the limitations (real text files that can be
indexed) to getting people to link their own stuff from other sites is very
well thought-out.

There's a double-incentive for users to get their stuff at the top of Digg,
Reddit, etc. First is the MBA they win, and second is the fact that it's
_their_ stuff that's getting popular - pure brilliance!

And Scribd's slick licensing clause will make people submit their own,
original content under an open source or CC license just for the chance of
getting that MBA.

------
mjnaus
Yeah, well... Guess they have good do something to keep those visitors
coming...

